# Beaslbob Demonstration Tanks Poll



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, since good or bad this subject is very popular. A poll has been put up for everyone to vote yes or no that you want to see it. If the vote is yes then once he is ready he can post his thread and document his tank's progress. If no, then not.

This is necessary because his methods can be seen as unpopular and maybe even controversial.

Don't vote without reading here first:

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f15/proposed-beaslbob-demonstration-tank-33207.html

So vote away....everyone will know how you voted.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would like to say that their will be no consequences on how you vote. If anyone gets pms on this please let me know immediately.


----------



## luananeko (Aug 27, 2010)

I voted no simply because I can't in good conscience recommend he purposefully subjects fish to live in an environment they cannot thrive in for the sake of proving that it "can" be done. If he does go ahead and do it, I would like to stress that he include regular videos of the tank rather than simple snapshot pictures so we can observe how his fish are acting as a true test of whether they appear to be happy or if they are simply "existing".


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

There is a difference between living and thriving. From what I have heard, his fish don't thrive, but can barely live with what conditions he keeps them in.


----------



## Hbird (Jan 7, 2012)

My training as a nurse practitioner says the way to prove things is with evidence-based practice. I say, yes! Do it and let's see what happens. There may be losses but there may be fantastic successes. (and yes, I respect all other opinions--but I also acknowledge these are fish- not humans,- and many fish are considered prey animals, no matter how much we enjoy them in our homes)

With respect to all opinions posted, this is mine.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I demand weekly test results from at least 3-4 different places in the tank, on top of the other evidence. Also, any videos must be of decent quality, as in we need to be able to see both plants and fish, with an emphasis on showing fish behavior. Don't move the camera or focus too quickly to be able to see much, move slowly so we can have a better idea of what is going on.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not going to vote, because I don't want to see a popularity/unpopularity resolution here. 
I've made my opinion of Bob's approach clear to anyone who has read those tedious threads. I'll take on Bob's ideas any time I feel he's doing a poor job of helping newcomers to the hobby by getting carried away with his "pet" projects. 
But he can set up his tanks and talk about them as he will. I wish he would address all questions when he starts a conversation, but. 
If he's unpopular or controversial, that's cool. I expect all this will come to nothing, and that Bob finds the debate amusing anyway. If he were sincere about the experiment, he'd answer sincere questions, even if they were inconvenient. He doesn't, so I think we should all chill and go watch our fish.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, thank you for that Nav. This has really become silly, more like a witch hunt. We all have varying opinions on most things and we openly discuss them with no fear of being attacked and/or belittled. I have read a lot of strange things here and Im seriously shocked to here demands for pics, videos, results, it is just funny to me, a few years on here and I can honestly say that this "was" the only forum I visited and people did not attack you for having opinions or your own way of doing things, just crazy. It really is time to let go and move on to something better.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The problem that I see going on it started out as wanting proof that the fish thrive in these conditions and has now turned into a pissing contest.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm gonna vote yes, I in no way agree with or use any of the methods proposed by bob but there is no way for anybody to really do anything about his methods so he will continue to do whatever he wants, they are after all HIS tanks and I'm quite courious to see what exactly happens to a tank in such conditions over time. Again I do not or ever will use any of the forementioned methods but he will continue to use them no matter what any of us say and maybe if we let him do this he might, but highly unlikely, he might realize what in the hell he's really doing to these poor fish.




My $0.02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats right, they are his tanks, and in no way should anyone try to make him change, But when he started his thread it is basically with the intent of showing people the lazy way to do it so it is in everyones right to ask or demand proof of the long term proof that the tank stays healthy and at least a little bit nice or if it looks nasty down the line. But that won't really happen.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

dirtydutch4x said:


> Wow, thank you for that Nav. This has really become silly, more like a witch hunt. We all have varying opinions on most things and we openly discuss them with no fear of being attacked and/or belittled. I have read a lot of strange things here and Im seriously shocked to here demands for pics, videos, results, it is just funny to me, a few years on here and I can honestly say that this "was" the only forum I visited and people did not attack you for having opinions or your own way of doing things, just crazy. It really is time to let go and move on to something better.


Maybe you're not really understanding all of it. The poll merely gives him a path to perform the demonstration thread about his tank. Since the idea of doing has caused so much stir, there is more than ample reason for the site to disallow him to do because of all the negative attention. But if everyone would like to see it done then maybe it will be allowed.

Bob did all this to himself. What he should have done was just start the tanks and then start his threads. But since Bob likes to toot his own horn quite a bit and decided to sensationalize it a bit, it is what it is now. Given that he did it that way and his methods border on animal cruelty, there is reason enough to prevent it. Ever been manned from a website? More than 1? I have never even heard of someone reaching his status. Given that he has been through that for some of the same reasons that he is being jumped on here, can you see where there would be cause for concern when he started these threads and the responses are as they are?

If I can come here and say I put 100 fish in a 10g tank and start telling everyone to do it and its safe, chances are I wouldn't be here very long due to the fact that what I was promoting was not what you or anyone else thought was a safe practice - EVEN IF I could make it work and had never lost a fish. Bob's methods do the same thing.....promise you no problems, despite going against what most people consider to be the safe practice. He promotes no use of dechlors.....regardless of whatever else some may not agree with, isn't that enough to kill the idea of having these threads? Did you know he had been banned here as well for promoting such things? Some of it has to do with his history here also.

How he treats his tanks is his business. But there is a big difference between doing it and saying I do it. If he starts it do you believe for one second there won't be links to it passed out to every newb starting out here having a question? Isn't that done now? If you came here as a newb and was directed to his thread and did what he did and you ended up with a tank full of dead fish, wouldn't it be the site's fault for allowing him to pass you the link if what caused it was something that was totally against what the community felt was a safe practice? You can see where it would be different if everything in his thread was inline with what the community (not just this site) believed to be safe practices? Or, at least I hope you can.

Bottom line, the poll was never meant to turn into a Bob bash thread, but more to find out what you all wanted.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I do properly understand, it is a dictator mentality, I know he says and does the things he does and most do not agree however it is his way and the one thing that I love about this obsession is the fact that, for the most part, I can do what I want when I want. Ask questions, fine. Ask for results, fine. But I do not think we should pull a parent roll and demand our way or no way. I do truly believe it was to bash and make the point that nobody wants him to do this, but as the poll shows people are interested, and at the end of the day it is his choice not ours. I am not saying that I agree with everything he does and I do not like that he may kill some fish this way, but he is going to do it either way and we can ask for evidence of success or failure, but to demand it is in my opinion not our right, and you may ban him but the end is the same, he will still do it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Unfortunately, the site does have certain rules that have to be abided by. If that is dictator to you, you will find similar policies on all forums. Obviously, there must be a reason to ban someone.

Nobody is trying to control what he does and like I said what he does is his business. But, if he chooses to do in the format he proposes, it ALSO becomes the site's business.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The main point is he asked what we would like to see with his experiment and to be honest I expect an experiment to have proof otherwise there is no way to know if what he or anyone else says is true.

This poll was supposed to keep the flaming and bashing away,by asking what the members want to see.Otherwise we mods could simply have deleted his other two threads and be done with it.

If he doesnt want to provide us with levels pics and such then why did he even ask us what we want to see?


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hbird said:


> My training as a nurse practitioner says the way to prove things is with evidence-based practice. I say, yes! Do it and let's see what happens. There may be losses but there may be fantastic successes. (and yes, I respect all other opinions--but I also acknowledge these are fish- not humans,- and many fish are considered prey animals, no matter how much we enjoy them in our homes)
> 
> With respect to all opinions posted, this is mine.


Fish may not be humans and in the wild yes they might be prey..but once you get them it is YOUR responsibility to keep them healthy and safe..they didnt ask to be brought into your home.. now with that said

i told myself i wasnt even going to read this thread because i didnt want pulled into the drama.. and my opinion is this needs to stop now..this has gone way to far..everyone has the right to do whatever they want but when its bad practice this site has a responsibility to control that and as mod's on here you have the responsibility to make sure these policies are kept in check. and yes i can be told just dont read the thread, but now its also being brought into chat..a person cant get away from it and its getting old..really old to the point im tired of hearing all the bs ..as someone has already stated..this isn't about his practices anymore it has become a pissing match.. he with the most testosarone wins i consider this site my home for my aquarium needs and i have wonderful friends here, but its getting to the point im about to find a new home..sorry for the rant

Rick


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok this thread is getting locked as with the others that pertain to this. It has gotten out of hand now.


----------

